# Calcutta 400 on a 7 ft custom rod



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Shimano Calcutta 400 on 7ft custom rod. Great all around combo!! Reel loaded with 50lb pp. Rod is fast action, rated 12-25lb. Awesome combo. Cork grips, gimbal, hook keeper, blue and white wraps, and a fancy butt wrap to match. Have box for the reel. pics avail on request. $300. prefer local pick up, but will ship if buyer pays all shipping.


----------

